# Never Say Never, Introducing My New Buddy



## Lee (Feb 12, 2021)

Two weeks ago I had to put my pal Ranger to sleep and I told the vet Never Again. The house was silent, no stepping over something in the way. And I looked online and see this pic of a cat with eyes cast downward and I knew.

He is a year and a half old, adopted on line with no prior meeting. They humane society told me he was a very skittish kitty but loved pats if you approached him the right way.

He came home yesterday, promptly made his way behind the dryer, got fished out, went for it again till his path was blocked with a collection of barriers, he then spent most of the day huddled in a corner till I managed to coax him out with a string to take the picture. 

I am thinking of the name of Swiffer because of the tail.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 12, 2021)

So sweet looking.  Enjoy your new pal!


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2021)

I would get a pet if it wasn't for the work involved.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh how sweet. I said I'll get a kitten if I ever stop traveling. COVID slowed me down but hopefully things will start getting back to normal this year. Best of blessings with your new fur baby.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 12, 2021)

He is so cute, I love his color.  I am happy for you and him, he has scored a great mom.


----------



## Jules (Feb 12, 2021)

So sweet.  You’re right that Swifter is a good name based on that tail.  Maybe he’ll do some dusting for you too.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2021)

What a gorgeous kitty! May you have many happy years together


----------



## Pam (Feb 12, 2021)

He's lovely!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 12, 2021)

Love the name Swiffer, Lee!

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2021)

Happy for you & Swiffer, Lee!  See, the name stuck already


----------



## MrPants (Feb 13, 2021)

You and he will be besties in no time!
Lovely cat


----------



## Lara (Feb 13, 2021)

"Swiffer" All the love you get from pets are worth the work, @Chet


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 13, 2021)

Lee & Swiffer, a match made in heaven. Pretty soon he will have moved in, taken over and put you in your place. Cats have staff, don't you know. Cats don't have tails, dogs have tails, cats have a plume.


----------

